# Haunting with compressed air.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi. I'm thinking about starting to haunt with compressed air,
does anyone have any links to an easy air how-to?
Thank You.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope this helps.

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/index.html


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah. I've seen that site. Thanks.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Maybe this:
http://www.wickedstone.com/
go to seminars, air.
or this:
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/TechBase/pnuint_PneumaticIntro.html


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

What kind of Air prop do you want to make


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

> What kind of Air prop do you want to make


I'm new to compressed air, so the easiest pop-up maybe.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's the first prop I made using compressed air. Still scared the crap out of people on the way to the bathroom last Halloween party (no pun intended.)
I would recommend using a real cylinder instead of the home made screen door as he states also, about a 9 inch stroke.
http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

thats your site? ive been looking at for awhile i want to make a few coffins like that ..one of these days..i like those


----------

